# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Has my first murder

## conisag

I was lucid, i killed an attacker with a needle and injected air several times, in the end i stabbed him in his skull, it was amazing the fact i had to put physical strength into it to get it throught his skull bone and he was still alie so n the end i had to have a 1 on 1 fight with him to the death im a boxer/grappler and kncoked him down and broke his arm, after which slaming his head thru the pavement and ground and pounding him to death
i broke his arm in a arm bar by the way...it was very difficult and it woried me when his ear slitting cry of pain screached out.
well thats all i wnated to tell you:d
thanks for reading people.
as usual any and all replys are apreciated and welcomed.
(im not mentally deluded or extremely violent in real life unless attacked if anyone is wondering.)

----------


## conisag

Oh sorry for all the spelling mistakes, i have a wireless keyboard and it somtimes misses out the letters i type.
and another thing ill quickloy add to this journal.
in my next lucid i will hunt a guy who in my first lucid punched me, but i want to ask him stuff first as he might be my dream guide y' never know and if he is, well a dead DG isnt very helpful to me. :p

----------


## Marvo

I once saw a zombie (non-lucid) in the transition-phase. He was sitting there, shaking with green rotten skin. I grabbed an iron-rod and hit him several times in his head, but he just got up and started to attack me. He almost bit me, but I got away.

Sounds pretty violent what you did. Good job.

----------


## conisag

You think thats violent? im looking into my own army of very large soldiers of some weird kind of species (human like but there not) like gremlins or somting.
i really think them with an array of weapons would be some quality play,
like this:
with axes like the one below:

----------


## Marvo

What about gremlins/orcs/zombies with PKMs?

----------


## Violajoker

All right, I can totally take the cake.

I stabbed my father to death with a pencil.

Wasn't a lucid dream though. When I woke up I told my dad and he was totally weirded out.

----------


## conisag

> What about gremlins/orcs/zombies with PKMs?



Thats actually beautiful we should have an army toghther.

violajoker: lol id be freaked out too, id be like son, when your drawing orhave anything pencil like in your hands dont come near me,
no screw that id ban you from using pencils.

----------


## l3xicon

> I was lucid, i killed an attacker with a needle and injected air several times, in the end i stabbed him in his skull, it was amazing the fact i had to put physical strength into it to get it throught his skull bone and he was still alie so n the end i had to have a 1 on 1 fight with him to the death im a boxer/grappler and kncoked him down and broke his arm, after which slaming his head thru the pavement and ground and pounding him to death
> i broke his arm in a arm bar by the way...it was very difficult and it woried me when his ear slitting cry of pain screached out.
> well thats all i wnated to tell you:d
> thanks for reading people.
> as usual any and all replys are apreciated and welcomed.
> (im not mentally deluded or extremely violent in real life unless attacked if anyone is wondering.)



You scare me mister!  ::o: 
 lolz

----------


## BadStarr

I used to wrestle and often imagine using those skills in a real life fight.  I've had some dreams where I use that stuff to grapple someone much bigger than me and take them to the ground where I usually end up choking them to death from behind.

Weird cuz its happened more than once, and always vs some 7 foot tall buff guy

----------


## conisag

try not choking him to death maybe break  your next opponents arms and legs then when his incapacitated ask him why he attacked and stuff, i would if your continously attacked.
im going to try to become lucid tonight and find and kill the first guy in my lucid who randomly punched me, but before that i will ask him some stuff incase his my dream guide.
i will report tomorrow if i become lucid and kill again.
muhahahaha  :tongue2: :p

----------


## Marvo

And if he isn't your dream-guide, then you'll just go ahead and slaughter him  :wink2: 

Right on!

----------


## conisag

Damn straight. :Mad:  :p  :wink2:

----------


## LordSturm

I'm gunna slit ya throats1!!1111

WITH A STAPLE! ( Yeah thats right, NOT A STAPLER. )

 ::D:  - Once I get to lucid... D:

----------


## willskate4foods

ey do u live in corpus christi texas??? if u do than wtf thats weird

----------


## Original Poster

Ooooh my turn, this one time lucid I flew as far away from my house as possible and ended up in the middle of this big futuristic battle.  I had no gun, but I could kill people by aiming my index finger at them and projecting kinetic energy.  It was sort of a violent weapon, when I aimed carefully enough their heads came clean off or they'd rip into a couple of pieces or something like that.  This big ass hover tank was bombarding our forces so I charged my finger and hit it square in the middle, and seconds later dozens of people on fire started scrambling out screaming.

----------


## Danny

my brother got bitten by a zombie once and we both knew he was going to turn so he told me to shoot him in the head, it was very emotional, but then I became lucid and cheated by curing him.

----------


## Stuart

haha, one in a non lucid dream i started beating a horse at the end of my street but it began to overpower me after a while. I began to panic and tried to push it down a storm water drain so it couldn't escape... i showed him who's boss

----------


## conisag

Lmao  i think we should all post our latest and greatest dream murders and fights and violent acts.
In this thread everything goes!,

----------


## fy_iceworld

I can totally relate, except I kill those cute little pokeman things that attack me in my LD's, it's horrific, bloody, and awesome.

----------


## conisag

Im going to try my first wild tonight, dinosuar hunting anyone?

----------


## Torcher

I've been using a shotgun recently...not as effective as it might seem.

----------

